# Green Print Problem



## LeoCastro (Oct 29, 2017)

I have Epson L805 with 6 Colors Sublimation Ink...
The green color in monitor is very different when I print it in a Sublimation Paper...
It's like dead color green...
Even if I lighten the color... It goes far from what I want it to be...

If someone here is using same printer as mine...
Please tell me what settings do you use when printing green colors to make it the same as in monitor...


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

LeoCastro said:


> I have Epson L805 with 6 Colors Sublimation Ink...
> The green color in monitor is very different when I print it in a Sublimation Paper...
> It's like dead color green...
> Even if I lighten the color... It goes far from what I want it to be...
> ...


Dye sub ink needs to be pressed to see the true color.
What you see on the paper is not what the final image will look like.


----------



## LeoCastro (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the reply....
But even I pressed it in t-shirts it looks like dead green...


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

LeoCastro said:


> Thanks for the reply....
> But even I pressed it in t-shirts it looks like dead green...


You need to get or create the right ICC profile for your printer/ink/paper setup. The profile is what makes your colors come out as expected.

What brand ink are you using?


----------



## LeoCastro (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm using Hansol Fuzion Sublimation Ink...

It's difficult to find the best color green with this printer....

I only use the plain paper settings...


----------

